# peugeot orient express?



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi.
My first new bike ever was a peugeot orient express mtn bike, purchased sometime mid-80's (85?). It was black with some red/orange stripes, bullmoose bars, thumbshifters, and was the first bike I (or the bike shop) had ever seen with a triple chainring.

My dad bought it for me, it was really expensive. I rode it a ton all through middle school and high school, then brought it to europe in college and abandoned it there. (Munich, Germany in case anyone finds it).

I cannot even find a pic of one of these. Any suggestions? I tried searching and have not found any info on this bike. I think this was one level below the top level, but I cannot remember.

A very early high end mtn bike that doesn't seem to have caught 'vintage' status.

Any help? Or maybe websites to search?

My buddy rode a blue cyclepro that was also very high end for the time. We used to build trails and really go nuts on those things.

High sentimental value for me.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

My first mountain bike was an Orient Express also but one or two years newer. Must have been late 86 or early 87 that I got it. Mine was red though if memory serves correct. I have a lot of good old memories from those times. Very few things anymore effect me like looking into a shop case and seeing a short cage XT deraileur.


----------



## adamgent1 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Memories!*

My first bike was a Peugeot Caiman. Black with Neon Green forks and handlebar. got it late 80s / early 90s. Shimano SIS. Have never seen one since!

Sorry I can't help but thanks for bringing back the memories!


----------



## Stringjerker (Mar 5, 2006)

My wife has one:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315585707068014369QQAdCs
http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315587503068014369SfQDPe
http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315590093068014369ZgqTRT
http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315592111068014369YdAZEe
http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315595419068014369ClQBYJ


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Stringjerker said:


> My wife has one:
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315585707068014369QQAdCs
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/315574737/1315587503068014369SfQDPe
> ...


thanks. i remember mine being similar but having some red/orange/white stripes on the top tube.

I would love to find one and set it up just like your wifes, but maybe SS or fixed. for running to the store and grabbing a little something to put in the bar basket!.


----------



## Stringjerker (Mar 5, 2006)

Her dog rides in the basket.

The paint is bad and I don't like the graphics. It's going to get black urethane and red and gold decals this summer. Some are for other Peugeot models and some are custom made. I've been looking for the correct Tange MTB tubing decal for a year and I finally found it.


----------



## EJBesac (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi. Would any of you happen to know the primary difference(s) among the Peugeot City Express, Orient Express, and US Express? I am looking to buy a used Peugeot of this style and have been unable to find any hard comparisons of these similarly-named models.

Thanks.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The shop that I hung out in used to sell those and I always liked the black Orient Express.
All I've seen recently are the lower end bikes.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

*My first mountain bike*

..was an '85 Orient Express. I bought it with money earned from my first job while in high school. I beat the crap out of it and decided that BMX bikes were easier to jump so i traded it. I remember it cost $389 and my mom thought I was crazy... wait 'til I tell her how much my Maverick cost!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I know just the one youre talking about. They show up from time to time. I'll keep my eyes pealed. In fact a guy I know says he has one in the rafters of his parents garage. He keeps telling me he's gonna grab it one of these days for me so I can rob some cool parts off of it, but this talk has been going on for a couple years. I'll bug him again and let you know if its the one you want.

I do have a Peugeot Canyon Express (I think thats the name) that I use for pulling trailers and trail-a-bikes with my little guys:


----------



## EJBesac (Apr 16, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the information, everyone, and thanks for the photo fillet-brazed.

I've already come across one of the City Express models here in the Twin Cities which, from what I gather, differs from the Orient, US, and Canyon models mainly in its more commuter-style set of handlebars.

If, however, you (fillet-brazed) do indeed have a lead on another model in this series, please let me know, because my wife is also in need of a second bike for doing just the same sort of trailer-pulling tasks.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool to see others that got started on the Orient Express!

I think that bike deserves some credit for being a forerunner in MTBing.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

If I remember correctly, my first mountain bike was an early '80's mettalic blue Canyon Express with Oakley III's!!!!!, which I believe was higher end than the Orient Express.


----------



## Grammar Hammer (Jun 27, 2006)

My first bike was a blue Perugeot touring bike, but when I recently got back into biking, I nabbed a family member's Orient Express, cleaned it up, and claimed it as my own. Here's a pic:










Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just joined and I felt the need to add my love for the bike. (Except for the fact that the steel frame is too @#^$! heavy! I need to find a lighter general-purpose trail bike.)


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

My dad bought an Orient Express new in '88 or so. XT group w/u-brake under the chainstays. My brother rides it now, I haven't really looked at it in years, but I'm pretty sure it's been well-used. I tried to get him to sell it to me recently, but he seems somewhat attached to it.

Friend of mine gave me a Crazy Horse mtn bike ('86 I think) a couple of months ago. I've looked all over the web but can't find any info on it. It's lugged steel, black, Simplex group, bullmoose bars. Anyone have any info on it?

Thanks,
jw


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Hi.
> My first new bike ever was a peugeot orient express mtn bike, purchased sometime mid-80's (85?). It was black with some red/orange stripes, bullmoose bars, thumbshifters, and was the first bike I (or the bike shop) had ever seen with a triple chainring.
> 
> My dad bought it for me, it was really expensive. I rode it a ton all through middle school and high school, then brought it to europe in college and abandoned it there. (Munich, Germany in case anyone finds it).
> ...


The exact same bike you describe is being auctioned locally this weekend. The bullmoose handlebar and rear stays that look like my wife's 86 Bridgestone MB2 caught my attention for sure. My guess $25 or $30 dollars will capture it unless a retro geek discovers it.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've had this for a few months now, and I finally got around to taking some photos of it(thanks Jeff). Figured they should go in here. Once I get it completely cleaned up and ready to ride I'll post some more.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*thanks for bringing this thread back...*

that looks suspiciously like the 2nd mtn bike i ever owned... maybe '87? back before i really paid attention to what model it was or what components it had. but it had that paint scheme i know.

it was one of 6 mtn bikes i've had stolen over the years. and the worst part of that loss was that i had literally _just_ finished overhauling and cleaning it (repacking bearings and the like). had it in my parents' garage (door open) and went in for dinner and came out and no more peugeot. :sad: :madman:


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*thanks for bringing this thread back...*

that looks suspiciously like the 2nd mtn bike i ever owned... maybe '87? back before i really paid attention to what model it was or what components it had. but it had that paint scheme i know.

it was one of 6 mtn bikes i've had stolen over the years. and the worst part of that loss was that i had literally _just_ finished overhauling and cleaning it (repacking bearings and the like). had it in my parents' garage (door open) and went in for dinner and came out and no more peugeot. :sad: :madman:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

gotdirt said:


> that looks suspiciously like the 2nd mtn bike i ever owned... maybe '87? back before i really paid attention to what model it was or what components it had. but it had that paint scheme i know.
> 
> it was one of 6 mtn bikes i've had stolen over the years. and the worst part of that loss was that i had literally _just_ finished overhauling and cleaning it (repacking bearings and the like). had it in my parents' garage (door open) and went in for dinner and came out and no more peugeot. :sad: :madman:


bike theft sucks. definitely. I picked this up at a thrift store auction in Tucson. Pretty cool bike actually, kinda beefy. Let me know what kind of grease you used in the bearings and I'll let you know if it matches when I go through the bike... lol.


----------

